# HTC One X and Sense 4



## 2302jason (Jan 22, 2012)

So I was watching a video about the One X, and I have to say, I'm a little jealous about people being able to use Sense 4. It looks so nice. Like a huge improvement over stock. Plus the phone itself looks very sexy. If a phone just like the One X ever comes to Verizon, I may have to drop my Nexus for it. And I'm sure it'll happen since HTC seems to be sticking to this style for all of its upcoming phones.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=fGNn2dGSjZM#!


----------



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

I've always thought sense was good better than blur, but only thing I think I would like on the one x is the camera. If gens had that camera it'd easily be best thing out for a while


----------



## bouchigo (Jun 9, 2011)

I've never been a big fan of Sense, and what I see from this latest iteration, it does nothing to change my mind. Still nothing is as bad as Motoblur.

Nothing better than stock ICS in my opinion.


----------



## fillyo (Aug 23, 2011)

It's going to be that or the SGIII, whichever one comes to Verizon.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I liked Sense for a very brief time and after having a few HTC phones I think I'm good without Sense for the rest of my life. Sense 4 is better than current versions but it's still Sense and no thanks. The latest MotoBlur IMO looks better and is more useful than Sense is but again that's my opinion.


----------



## 2302jason (Jan 22, 2012)

The Rezound's price came down, meaning the Incredible 4G is almost here. And that phone almost looks better than the One X (in terms of design). I might have to get that sucker.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Not impressed by Sense4 at all. Some nice features but in the end there is just so much extra "Junk" that looks unnecessary. The phone itself looks pretty good, but will be outdated in a couple months (As with all phones).


----------



## rusty815 (Jul 4, 2011)

The new motoblur isntt that bad, but this sort of stuff is always matter of preference. I love stock more than the new sense, only good thing about the one X is that itss quad core, but we really haven't seen how thatss necessary yet.


----------



## iwasaperson (Sep 4, 2011)

TeamVicious is currently porting Sense. You can check their progress on xda in the GSM forums.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## 2302jason (Jan 22, 2012)

iwasaperson said:


> TeamVicious is currently porting Sense. You can check their progress on xda in the GSM forums.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I bookmarked the thread. But I doubt it'll ever be functional enough to use it daily. I really hope it gets to that point, but I doubt it. I wish they weren't porting the newest Motoblur as well though. The older one is so much better.


----------



## doobie711 (Jan 24, 2012)

Mustang302LX said:


> I liked Sense for a very brief time and after having a few HTC phones I think I'm good without Sense for the rest of my life. Sense 4 is better than current versions but it's still Sense and no thanks. The latest MotoBlur IMO looks better and is more useful than Sense is but again that's my opinion.


Wanted to throw this out there and agree with you on that. The ICS blur is even more impressive. My envious grandmother was about to buy a new phone till i offered to update her RAZR. I was overall impressed with the software but the camera shutter speed still can't touch the gnex.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

doobie711 said:


> Wanted to throw this out there and agree with you on that. The ICS blur is even more impressive. My envious grandmother was about to buy a new phone till i offered to update her RAZR. I was overall impressed with the software but the camera shutter speed still can't touch the gnex.


Yeah Moto keeps at least a close-ish look/feel to ICS where Samsung and HTC have continued their "Look at me I'm original/unique" ways.


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

i dont know, maybe i am a Gnex fanboi







, or maybe i just like the phone THAT much.
the oneX is the same ol' HTC look. not a fan of the physical buttons, not a fan of the camera bump, and not a fan of Sense. while Sense 4 is better than the previous version, i would still take AOSP over it any day. with sense, you are FORCED to use their widgets...even though you can easily replace all of them, the stock sense widgets are always going to be there taking up unnecessary space.

also, the non-removable battery is a killer for me. battery life is NOT that big of a deal for me...but i still want to be able to swap a battery if i feel the need to.
no SD card is not a big deal, but 16gb is a little sparse (unless that is after the space sense takes up) and throwing 25gb of dropbox storage is not going to work out well for many people...especially since unlimited data is no longer around.
weak LED notification light. just like the thunderbolt before that, it is going to be disappointing i think. after having the nexus' large, multicolored LED, i dont know if i could go away from that.

some of the goods though, that screen, obviously i haven't seen it in person...but i trust Phil over at AC forums, and he says it blows away the Nexus screen....but to me, if the blacks are not pure black, i would not be happy with the screen.
camera, its the one area i DONT LIKE about my gnex....yeah it takes fast pics which has come in handy A LOT..the overall quality of pics with the camera are pretty good, and i may even say really nice after some photo editing...but zooming in on the camera is a JOKE. even my wifes Dinc2 takes better pics zoomed in (yeah she mis-timed all the pics but they were better quality for sure)

again, another phone meant to top the nexus and falls short IMO. that is 5 months without buyers remorse....that like a record for me


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Turdbogls said:


> i dont know, maybe i am a Gnex fanboi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BAH the camera bump!!!! I couldn't believe they did that! I had the Inspire "4G" on AT&T and I enjoyed the phone a lot with CM7 the camera bump was beyond irritating! Every damn time you set the phone down it's on the camera. Probably didn't hurt it but annoying nevertheless.


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

There is just so much crap that goes into a sense rom. When I had my DX, I was used to ~100mb roms. Some of the roms for my gfs inspire 4g went upwards of 400 megabytes.


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

My favorite part is how HTC implemented the legacy menu button since they went with physical buttons for back, home and recent. Huge full width black bar just for menu. Really? They could have had a 4th hidden capacitive button in the gnex layout that just lit up when needed but they chose the ugly route. Now if you use an after market launcher that always has the menu button visible you lose 48 pixels of screen real estate. Sure I know google wants it to go away for good but not all developers will do it and some just don't update their apps anymore so it will always be around. For a company focused on design they fell short here.

Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

abqnm said:


> My favorite part is how HTC implemented the legacy menu button since they went with physical buttons for back, home and recent. Huge full width black bar just for menu. Really? They could have had a 4th hidden capacitive button in the gnex layout that just lit up when needed but they chose the ugly route. Now if you use an after market launcher that always has the menu button visible you lose 48 pixels of screen real estate. Sure I know google wants it to go away for good but not all developers will do it and some just don't update their apps anymore so it will always be around. For a company focused on design they fell short here.
> 
> Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


That and something I get can be changed but fugly still is their dock...holy crap that thing is totally adw/launcher pro FroYo style. Gross!!!


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> That and something I get can be changed but fugly still is their dock...holy crap that thing is totally adw/launcher pro FroYo style. Gross!!!


At least it has a real dock instead of a giant phone button though. I do agree it is not the best looking thing though.

Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

abqnm said:


> At least it has a real dock instead of a giant phone button though. I do agree it is not the best looking thing though.
> 
> Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


lol true considering the current previous versions were useless.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Yeah I see nothing that makes me want that phone over my Nexus. By the time I'm sick of this phone, Jellybean will be available and solve my boredom


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> Yeah I see nothing that makes me want that phone over my Nexus. By the time I'm sick of this phone, Jellybean will be available and solve my boredom


Very true.

Plus, I don't think I could ever get sick of the Nexus enough to go to a sense phone.

Should this thread really be in the LTE gnex forum?


----------



## synysterxj (Mar 9, 2012)

Definitely a nice looking phone. Doesn't want to make me upgrade from my Nexus though. Don't like the capacitive buttons or the menu button either.


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

The only draw that it really has for me is a better camera but for most purposes my Nexus does fine. Sure it is not an SLR but it takes better pictures than my Droid X did and only marginally worse in some situations than the Incredible 2 but for the most part is on par. Once I got a good Nexus I am now completely happy.

Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------



## mech_egr (Oct 18, 2011)

For all the hate on sense, it is very good imho for new and non-power users. These companies obviously have to market to that group. I didn't mind it so much when I was new to android, I think it does bring some positive aspects.


----------



## AshG (Jun 7, 2011)

Putting Sense on a Nexus is like putting a burqa and a fatsuit on a swimsuit model. Why would you do it?


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

AshG said:


> Putting Sense on a Nexus is like putting a burqa and a fatsuit on a swimsuit model. Why would you do it?


^ This!

Also this is the comment of the week so far lol.


----------



## cantcurecancer (Jul 30, 2011)

I also have trouble believing it has the best display available today.

Let's see a comparison of black levels on it's "Super" LCD versus SAMOLED. Guarantee it loses.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

cantcurecancer said:


> I also have trouble believing it has the best display available today.
> 
> Let's see a comparison of black levels on it's "Super" LCD versus SAMOLED. Guarantee it loses.


I also guarantee it uses less battery 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

AshG said:


> Putting Sense on a Nexus is like putting a burqa and a fatsuit on a swimsuit model. Why would you do it?


To take it off 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## cantcurecancer (Jul 30, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> I also guarantee it uses less battery
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


which one? The Gnex?

Shouldn't be a problem for the One X, just buy an extra batt-OH WAIT


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

cantcurecancer said:


> which one? The Gnex?
> 
> Shouldn't be a problem for the One X, just buy an extra batt-OH WAIT


The LCD. Super Amoled is the biggest battery killer. Look at any other Android phone and the screen is usually 3rd down on the list next to Phone idle and Android OS


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Take the One X outside and take the GNex outside. Let's see which one is easier to see...money is on the GNex.

Also the battery life savings of an LCD will be mute given HTC uses garbage batteries and I'm sure the One series won't get good battery life.


----------



## akoolive (Jul 12, 2011)

Not impressed!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

mech_egr said:


> For all the hate on sense, it is very good imho for new and non-power users. These companies obviously have to market to that group. I didn't mind it so much when I was new to android, I think it does bring some positive aspects.


I don't like it for myself but I don't hate it entirely. It is user friendly for new users and previous sense users. That is the joy of Android. We can use what we want in most cases. Some like TW or Sense and yes, people even like Blur. Of the three, if I had to rock one, it would be Blur for sure. They keep it as close to stock while still adding a few benefits (and a bit of bloat but everyone does that now). Too bad Moto is so damn scared to let us loose with unlocked hardware.

Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------

